# Horse frozen semen



## thukt (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,
I am from Viet Nam where have not so many horse but we have a passion in horse.We usually breed those horse by natural covering, but now we want to use artificial insemination.(it is easier than moving a stallion around many places). Any body here know any firm, any farm, place sale horse frozen semen please give me a suggestion? (it is better if we can buy with a original price, no need to through a intermediary Co).


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

So, your asking where you can buy frozen semem from outside stallions? not freeze from your own horses? Wouldnt you just contact studs and ask if they do AI...


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

You are talking about Artificial Insemination... What kinds of horses do you have, what breeds do you want to breed to? What do you plan to do with them? Answering these questions will help you out a lot.


----------



## thukt (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry for not telling you all info. We have many race horse. and now we want to breed them with a good race achievement horse (such as thoroughbreds ..). We dont have exact name of that horse so we want to find a firm specializing in freezing semen and sell it all over the world.(they usually have a list, base on picture and performance test we'll put an order).^^


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi thukt. VERY interesting question!

Do you have Thoroughbred race horses that are registered with a Jockey Club? If so - the Jockey Club says that all TB's born have to be conceived via Live Cover - mare to stallion mating - otherwise the foal cannot get registration papers and run at Jockey Club ruled race tracks. 

Is that how it is is Viet Nam? Or do you race at race tracks that are not under Jockey Club rules?

Next problem ...

Each country has different rules as to how a stallion must be quarantined in order to collect and freeze semen from him. The rules for Europe are different than those in Australia, and Australia is different from New Zealand which is different from South Africa just to give you some examples. So - someone would need to find out what the rules are for Viet Nam in order to quarantine their stallion to follow the Viet Nam rules. 

I have frozen semen here for my TB stallion - Guaranteed Gold - but it has only been frozen to North American standards so I cannot ship it anywhere else in the world. And to be honest, I cannot think of one single stallion of any breed, anywhere in the world, that would have been frozen specifically for Viet Nam rules so someone (like you) would need to determine WHAT stallion or breeds you want for your mares, contact those stallion owners and see what can be done to satisfy and comply with your rules

Would importing specific mares and stallion work better for you instead, so you could offer THOSE stallions to other mare owners as well to breed to? 

Let us know if we can help further ... 

And if you need to contact me - my email address is: [email protected]


----------



## thukt (Mar 24, 2010)

Dear all,
In viet Nam we don't have any specific rule for importing semen so that we base on US standard (or WTO countries). It is ok when that semen have a clear origin (official pedigree), quality (stallion test), health certificate.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay - in that case - see if the semen from my stallion would be acceptable for your uses and I would be very happy to discuss selling some to you and having his offspring race in Viet Nam!

Guaranteed Gold can be seen at:

www.TrueColoursFarm.com


----------



## thukt (Mar 24, 2010)

That's so nice to hear!
Send me your racing horse price list(include Guaranteed Gold).
my email : [email protected].
Looking forward to a good working relationship.


----------



## thukt (Mar 24, 2010)

Everybody!
To be honest, i used to talk to a GERMANY equine frozen semen supplier to import semen but they can not work with me, they said my Company didn't have a "international register" to deal with semen.
Please let me know if anyone here know? many thanks!


----------



## thukt (Mar 24, 2010)

It look like a strange problem. I've never suffer from it. when i work with dairy semen it is very easy.


----------

